# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  تعداد روز بین دو تا تاریخ شمسی

## mansourii

سلام /
فرض کنید ما یک تاریخ 1359/1/1 و یک تاریخ دیگه 1360/2/2 داریم

(( این دو تاریخ را هر کدام در یک تکست باکس جدا گانه می نویسیم ))
میخوام خورجی را محاسبه کنه یعنی اینطوری برام نمایش بده

تعداد روز :   356

تاریخ مابین : 1 سال و  1 ماه و یک روز

----------


## ali_najari

دوست عزیز کن قبلا این کار رو واسه دوستان انجام دادم ولی پس بهتره ادرس زیر رو دنبال کنید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...t=#post1186665

----------

